

Bill Buxton’s 35 years of Tech devices  - brudgers
http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/um/people/bibuxton/buxtoncollection/default.aspx

======
brudgers
Article here: [http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/people/bibuxton/buxto...](http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/people/bibuxton/buxtoncollection/detail.aspx?id=195)

